# Espn2 Hd Availablility



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

I was watching ESPN2 last night and they said that to get ESPN2 HD "Call your cable co., Direct TV or Dishnetwork". What gives? I have seen nothing about ESPN2 HD on Dish yet. Anybody know status?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, you're supposed to call them. 

do what the promo says 

say "I want ESPN2-HD!"


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Now is this really a 921 question?


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> Now is this really a 921 question?


Well I use my 921 to see this channel and it has to do with programming for the 921. Where did you suggest it be asked? I thought this was a support for 921, both technical and programming. Why did you take time to ask the question of is this where it went.


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

BFG said:


> Yeah, you're supposed to call them.
> 
> do what the promo says
> 
> say "I want ESPN2-HD!"


Ok I called and all I got was "ESPN2HD is not currently available" Did I ask the wrong question?


----------



## bryan92 (Oct 30, 2003)

You did the right thing. Call them again for me, I havent seen the commercial.


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

bryan92 said:


> You did the right thing. Call them again for me, I havent seen the commercial.


This was not a commercial. The annoucer during the ball game said that to get ESPN2HD call your cable company, direct or dish network.


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

why did The annoucer say directv, directv as singed a counteract with them, so when ESPN2HD go's live it will go live on directv.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Both DirectTV and Adelphia supposedly have 'contracts' for ESPN2-HD, but neither has put it in their lineups yet. So the ball is in their courts.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps Comcast and others need to come onboard before the channel will actually be released. The launch was supposed to be at CES. The ESPN2 HD schedule is online and games are being backhauled in HD.

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/tvlistings/espnhd/index#espn2


----------



## NThomas76207 (Jul 30, 2004)

Why ESPN2? My high school football team was on ESPN2 acouple months ago (Denton Ryan vs. Southlake Carroll) would that have been in HD??


----------

